# DIY Electrical Help Needed



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Guys,

If anyones would like to help out a homeowner please take a look at some of the new posts here.

http://www.diychatroom.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Heres another one.... http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=53


----------

